# Sunglow boa?



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Is sunglow a combination of Salmon and Albino?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yup - its a visual albino hypomelanistic boa.

dh sunglow is a hypo het albino which is one that often confuses people


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

hypo and salmon aren't the same thing though are they?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

ahh thats a tough one.

in the genetic world they probably are i.e both are hypomelanistic boa's. salmons are believed to have originated from a central american dwarf hypo - probably from mainland panama, so it could be argued that salmons originate from a smalelr central american locale.

hypo's i believe used to be ones that originated from somewhere other than the salmon line. however over the years the 2 types werent distinguished from and to be honest they are now synonymous with each other.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

right so salmon and/or Hypo are both co-dom traits then?

So if I were to breed a sunglow to a normal I should get

50% Hypos/Slamons 100% het albino (DH Sunglows)
50% Normals 100% het albino

Is that correct?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> right so salmon and/or Hypo are both co-dom traits then?
> 
> So if I were to breed a sunglow to a normal I should get
> 
> ...


err yup that seems right to me

to be honest though mate if you have the cash to buy a sunglow i wouldnt bother with that pairing. get a het albino at the least, or a dh sunglow, or a visual albino etc!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I am thinking of future plans getting a male sunglow, and prob like you say a het albino female or dh sunglow female to pair up, but I have a pretty bci x bcc female anyway, so I may as well let him do his business so to speak.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i would invest in dh sunglow or visual albino or both to be honest and not bother with the cross - its not really worth it. get her a nice normal salmon or something! keeps things simple and doesnt waste a sunglow male


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

hmm yes that is a point, but wouldn't the DH sunglows I got from the sunglow/normal pairing make it worthwhile? The money I got back from those and the 100% het albinos I could then re-invest into a female DH sunglow. So my first initial investment would be the sunglow male, then the return (although I udnerstand not using the full potential of the sunglow) from the sunglow/normal pairing would cover the next investment?

That was my thinking.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

the point is you wont really get much of a return. 08 dh sunglows arent going for much, 09's will be cheaper still


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

woahhhhhhhh lol

this is complicated shit, where'd u learn that stuff?
i wana learn all the diff gecko morphs so i can identify my babies when i breed my gecko's :2thumb:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Amy_x said:


> woahhhhhhhh lol
> 
> this is complicated shit, where'd u learn that stuff?
> i wana learn all the diff gecko morphs so i can identify my babies when i breed my gecko's :2thumb:


been working with them for a while so you kinda pick it up

what gets complicated is trying to work out the outcome of a super jungle salmon het albino crossed with a super sunglow and so on - the punnett square gets rediculous!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

what sort of prices do you think they will be going for?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i would say an 09 dh sunglow won't go for more than £350 max


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ok mate cheers


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

no worries - glad to help as always


----------

